# Did the USA ever land on the moon? I have doubts.



## macgeek (Oct 18, 2020)

Netflix film: Conspiracies- moon landing.

https://www.netflix.com/title/80118873

I'm not convinced we made it on the moon. Yes we were in space, but I'm not sure we ever landed on the moon. 

Kennedy gave us 8 or 9 years to make this happen with his speech saying we are going to the moon. The pressure was on.
NASA rockets could not get into orbit, let alone make the 238,900 mi trip. *A quarter of a million miles* to the moon.
NASA had over 20 rocket launches that failed. Until they made one that barely works.
NASA did one thing better than anyone else. PR. Spin. Creating a good impression.
One rogue astronaut was verbal about the program in a negative way. He died in a fire with two others, an "accident". Gus Grissom.
In 1967, 3 years before the deadline, NASA was no where near the goal of getting a man on the moon. Guidance, two air crafts docking in space, landing and getting back off the moon was the difficult parts.
Gus Grissom said the program was moving too fast, safety was being sacrificed for speed. He made many reports on paper that the program was falling apart.
Grissom hung a lemon on the simulator.
From take off to splash down, NASA controlled all the info people saw... a fuzzy black and white TV... some say they made it in space a few hundred miles, but never landed on the moon. Did NASA fake the entire thing in a studio when they realized they could not make it happen?
I would not put it past NASA and our government to lie about the entire thing. What do you think?  600 million people saw images on a TV, which could have been faked.

thoughts?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2020)

That old chestnut belongs in this thread here ... 

https://www.seniorforums.com/forums/earth-science-environment.63/


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Pepper (Oct 18, 2020)

How utterly ridiculous.  My condolences.  A pity.


----------



## hawkdon (Oct 18, 2020)

aahhh, another one heard from....oh well....non-believers are okay too........


----------



## Macfan (Oct 18, 2020)

I guess we'll have to wait for the millennials and left leaning liberals that are trying to erase and rewrite history how they want it to read . My thoughts on the topic for the last 51 years are YES, we most certainly did land on the moon and return safely to earth. Not because it was easy but because it was hard. NASA was given the challenge and the funds to make it happen. Now, in the final analysis though, we'll have to sit back and see how the current chaos in the world plays out. Oh how I loved living life in the 20th century. Don...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 18, 2020)

macgeek said:


> Netflix film: Conspiracies- moon landing.
> 
> https://www.netflix.com/title/80118873
> 
> ...


I remember watching a documentary on whether or not the moon landing back in July 20, 1969, was faked or real, and it's been so many years now I cannot remember what the outcome or conclusion was, but as far as I'm concerned, the smart people on this earth aren't the ones who gulp down everything they are spoon-fed, the smart ones are the ones who question all.


----------



## bowmore (Oct 18, 2020)

And Elvis is still alive


----------



## Pepper (Oct 18, 2020)

bowmore said:


> And Elvis is still alive


His droppings have been found, spelling out the words viva las vegas.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 18, 2020)

One either believes the science or they don't.  If a person does not, no amount of providing proof will convince a person.


----------



## rgp (Oct 18, 2020)

Did we make the moon landing ? I do not _*know*_. Do I_* believe*_ we did ? Yes. 

{It is very hard for me to believe that all the folks involved in a_* hoax*_, could be kept silent all these years}

My mother used to work for Neal Armstrong [at UC] she/they were instructed to never/never ! .... mention the moon landing too him. . She did as she was instructed ....... So ?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 18, 2020)

rgp said:


> Did we make the moon landing ? I do not _*know*_. Do I_* believe*_ we did ? Yes.
> 
> {It is very hard for me to believe that all the folks involved in a_* hoax*_, could be kept silent all these years}
> 
> *My mother used to work for Neal Armstrong [at UC] she/they were instructed to never/never ! .... mention the moon landing too him. . She did as she was instructed ....... So *?


"So"... Neal Armstrong, didn't want to be reminded of the hoax? Bad memories for him?


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> That old chestnut belongs in this thread here ...
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/forums/earth-science-environment.63/


After 51 years, "old chestnut" describes this topic best.


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 18, 2020)

Whether the event was real or staged, it did create the desired effect of restoring faith in the space program after the Russians beat us to space with Sputnik, and according to Wikipedia "The first human-made object to touch the Moon was the Soviet Union's Luna 2, on 13 September 1959."  I have no way to engage in discussion as to whether the moon landing was real or fake because I was still a kid living at home and certainly not a part of the space program.  All I knew at the time is what we were told, and I possess no proof either way.

Tony


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 18, 2020)

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/notice-all-members-please-read.8331/


----------

